# Genauigkeit / Messfehler



## toto45 (19 November 2011)

Ich wusste nicht in welche Rubrik mit meiner Frage. Hoffe mir kann einer meine Frage hier beantworten.

Es geht um die Messgenauigkeit.
Angenommen ich habe ein Durchflusssensor mit einem Messbereich von 1-100 l/min.
Die Messgenauigkeit ist mit +- 2% vom Messbereichsendwert angegeben.
Heißt also: erlaubter Fehler = +- 2 l/min
Das heißt ja dann, dass auch bei einem Messwert von 1l/min der Fehler so groß sein darf.
Heißt also der richtige Wert ist 1 l/min und mein Sensor dürfte 3 l/min ausgeben. Der absolte Fehler beträgt dann 200% aber es ist dennoch "in Ordnung"

Wieso wird denn die Genauigkeit immer auf den Messbereichsendwert bezogen? Eine Angabe bezogen auf den Messwert würde doch vielmehr Sinn machen. Ich habe nämlich Messungen mit einem Durchflusssensor gemacht und den Inhalt des Eimers mit einer Waage verglichen. Erhalte dort als absolten Fehler 6% bei kleinen Durchsätzen. Aber mit der Angabe +-2% vom Messbereichsendwert liegt es in der Toleranz.


----------



## tnt369 (19 November 2011)

es wäre schön den fehler auf den messwert angeben zu können.
in der praxis ist es so wie von dir beschrieben. je kleiner der messwert im verhältniss zum messbereich, desto größer
fällt der fehler aus.
bei sehr kleinen durchflüssen kann der fehler wirklich größer als der tatsächliche wert sein.
je nach messprinzip gibt es durchflußmesser die im stillstand schon werte anzeigen (magnetisch-induktive z.b.) können.

die auswahl des richtigen messbereich/sensorgröße ist deshalb gerade bei der durchflussmessung sehr wichtig.


----------



## Deltal (19 November 2011)

Wenn da steht 1-100l/min +/- 2% dann ist der relative Fehler 2% vom Endwert also 100l.
Der absolute Fehler wäre dann +/- 2l/min.

Wenn du nun wirklich 1l/min messen willst, dann kann es sein, das dir der Durchflussmesser 0l/min oder 3l/min anzeigt.

-> Für 1l/min solltest du einen anderen Durchflussmesser benutzen.

Bei analogen Messgeräten würde ich jetzt sagen, du stellst das Ding ja auch nicht auf 100V um 3V zu messen! 

Bei digitalen Messgeräten ist halt die Auflösung intern begrenzt, stichtwort Quantisierungsfehler.


----------



## Boxy (19 November 2011)

Es ist halt so, das die Messwerek früher nicht linear waren und somit man dies auf den größten zu messenden wert beschrieben hat!
Daher gabs halt die Messbereichsumschaltung  Entsprechend musste man halt sein Messmittel auswählen ...

Wenn du bei 1l genauer messen möchtest, entweder kleinerer Aufnehmer oder halt einen mit besserer Genauigkeit verwenden *pfeiffff*


----------



## Drucky89 (8 Dezember 2011)

toto45 schrieb:


> Wieso wird denn die Genauigkeit immer auf den Messbereichsendwert bezogen? Eine Angabe bezogen auf den Messwert würde doch vielmehr Sinn machen.


Weil das die sinnvollste Bezugsgröße ist! Wäre denn ein Bezugswert von 25% des Endwertes oder 3,7% des Endwertes oder... besser? Der Endwert einer Messskala ist gut definierbar und daher als Bezugsgröße geeignet. Damit lässt sich ja auch sofort der absolute Fehler der Messeinrichtung berechnen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2011)

Bei vielen Herstellern kannst du die Durchflußmesser kalibrieren lassen. Du bekommst dann eine Messwertkurve über einen Bereich.
Damit kannst du dann in deiner Messwertauswertung eine Korrektur einbauen.
Für unsere Anwendungen nutzen wir eigentlich immer nur die oberen 2/3 des Messbereichs. Darunter wird es dann zu ungenau.
Denn zu den angegebenen Messfehler kommen dann meist noch Temperatur- und Luftdruckeffekte hinzu. Allerdings messen wir auch im Bereich 100 - 250l/h mit 0,5% Genauigkeit.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lupo (9 Dezember 2011)

Drucky89 schrieb:


> Weil das die sinnvollste Bezugsgröße ist!


<br><br>Nein !<br>Auf diese Weise kann man die Ungenauigkeit des Sensors noch am Schönsten verschleiern. Der Fehler ist oft ja kein Proportional-Fehler. Siehe dazu auch den Beitrag von Blockmove, der nach meiner Meinung die Problematik genau trifft. Neimand benutzt einen Sensor zwischen 90 und 100% sondern meißt zwischen 25 und 75% - und da sieht die Bilanz schon nicht mehr so toll aus !


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> <br><br>Nein !<br>Auf diese Weise kann man die Ungenauigkeit des Sensors noch am Schönsten verschleiern. Der Fehler ist oft ja kein Proportional-Fehler. Siehe dazu auch den Beitrag von Blockmove, der nach meiner Meinung die Problematik genau trifft. Neimand benutzt einen Sensor zwischen 90 und 100% sondern meißt zwischen 25 und 75% - und da sieht die Bilanz schon nicht mehr so toll aus !



Eben.
Gerade Durchflußmessung in niedrigen Bereichen ist da ein schönes Beispiel.
Wenn du sowas an einer Anlage in einer Fabrikhalle machen darfst, dann lernst du sehr schnell Physik von ihrer hässlichen Seite und jenseits aller Werbeprospekte und Datenblätter kennen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Drucky89 (9 Dezember 2011)

@Lupo
Ich denke nicht, dass es immer um Verschleierungstaktiken bei den Herstellern geht. Auch wenn es für die Hersteller günstig ist. Der Skalenendwert als Bezugsgröße für relative Fehlerangaben wird schon sehr lange verwendet. Das Ausrechnen das absoluten Fehlers für den Durchflusssensor ist doch einfach möglich. Warum sollte das eine Verschleierung sein?


----------

